# ClearBranchCreek Trail



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is a helmet cam video I did on a trail by my farm. My buddy is on my Honda 250. I hope everyone enjoys it. 

Brute 750 and Honda 250 on a trail filmed with GoPro Hero3 Black - YouTube


----------

